
Announcing TypeScript 3.8 - DanRosenwasser
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/typescript/announcing-typescript-3-8/
======
dfee
Thanks for your work, and thanks for sharing Dan!

The two things I'm excited for: 1) Top-Level await 2) Type-Only Imports and
Exports

